# KDE Pim Suite immer schlimmer

## deranonyme

Nachdem ich heute KDE auf die neue unstable 17.12.1 geupdatet habe, frage ich mich ob unstable wirklich gleich "funktioniert nicht" sein muss. Nachdem in der letzten unstable der Versand Probleme machte ist es den Machern jetzt gelungen die Weiterleitung und die Beantwortung von E-Mails zu unterbinden. Nach einem kurzen Moment kommt die Meldung "Bitte Übertragung der Nachricht abwarten" Und das war es dann. Kein Fenster für die Weiterleitung oder Beantwortung. Das ist weniger als unstable!

PS: Keine Ahnung ob man hier nur Dampf ablassen muss damit es wieder will. Nach mehreren Neustarts und Tests und schlussendlich dem Verfassen einer Anmerkung zum schon existierenden Bugreport und diesem Forenbeitrag funktioniert Kmail im Moment wieder; ohne nochmaligen Neustart oder irgend eine Änderung am System   :Twisted Evil: 

So langsam frage ich mich Quo Vadis Linux?

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, funktionierte hier problemlos.

Ich hatte den User im Plasma abgemeldet (und somit auch Akonadi und KMail mit gestoppt),

dann auf der VT-Textkonsole das neue kde/stable/applications/17.12.1 Bugfix-Release eingespielt, und dann die Plasma Session wieder gestartet - funktionierte einwandfrei.

----------

## misterjack

 *deranonyme wrote:*   

> zum schon existierenden Bugreport

 

Welchen? Wär richtig n1, sowas auch zu verlinken für Leute, die mit gleichen Problemen auf deinen Post stoßen  :Smile: 

----------

## deranonyme

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hatte den User im Plasma abgemeldet (und somit auch Akonadi und KMail mit gestoppt),
> 
> 

 

Vielleicht sollte man das wirklich machen. KDE unter KDE updaten im laufenden Betrieb ist vielleicht manchmal etwas zu "tricky" für's system....

Aber so richtig kann ich nicht nachvollziehen was da passiert ist.

----------

## toralf

 *deranonyme wrote:*   

> KDE unter KDE updaten im laufenden Betrieb ist vielleicht manchmal etwas zu "tricky" für's system....

 Das klappte hier in der Vergangenheit ganz gut, allerdings nutze ich die PIM Suite nicht mehr.Last edited by toralf on Sat Jan 13, 2018 2:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## deranonyme

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *deranonyme wrote:*   zum schon existierenden Bugreport 
> 
> Welchen? Wär richtig n1, sowas auch zu verlinken für Leute, die mit gleichen Problemen auf deinen Post stoßen 

 

Gern geschehen: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=388828

----------

## asturm

Bitte kmail-17.12.1-r1/kmailtransport-17.12.1-r1 testen...

----------

## deranonyme

Bis jetzt keine Probleme nach dem Update. Ich behalte es im Auge. Die Progressbar hat noch keine echte Funktion beim Senden, aber das ist verschmerzbar.   :Laughing: 

----------

